# Hymer B564 Electroblok unit



## rainmanshaun (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi to all - it seems that I have a problem with my control panel or EBL which is causing the charging system on hook up to pulse or not work at all.

Does anyone have any experience of these units and whether they can be repaired? 

Grateful for any tips

Cheers Shaun


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

Shaun have a look in the hymer forum there is a lot of info there it can be repaired.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

The electroblock unit can be repaired,this company can repair or replace it.They are quite reasonable and have a good reputation.

However if the charge is pulsing on and off it would be a good idea to check the mains connection into the charger unit first,they do occasionally work loose with vibration.


----------



## rainmanshaun (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks to you both for that info - I am still waiting to get the Hymer back from the engineer who is fixing the gas problems so can't check anything and am off in it tomorrow so its going to be a bit of a billy whiz job!

I have got a solar panel and will take my optimate charger in case I get hook up power. Probably best to disconnect one leisure battery terminal before using the optimate I would think though....


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

If you have a faulty EBL charging unit then I would withdraw the power supply at the back of it before using a free standing charger just to be sure.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Have you checked your leisure battery? It might be knackered.

Switch a few lights on and see if your voltage quickly drops. A new battery is a lot less than a new EBL.


----------



## rainmanshaun (Apr 28, 2013)

Ok got the old girl back last night and started investigations.....

747 - The leisure battery is a new one that I fitted a few weeks ago as the old one was only putting out 9 volts think it had at least a couple of cells knackered.

So I looked under the passenger seat and found that the charger unit is a Schaudt Elektomatik LA110 7 amps. It is powered by a 240 volt socket mounted next to it and has a positive and negative 12volt outlet in the form of 2 x spade connectors on the front of it.

I disconnected the unit and plugged in my Optimate charger which I then connected to the two 12 volt cables which I had unplugged from the old unit. The charging needle on the control unit above the hob stayed steady. I then turned off the Optimate and switched on some lights and the fan etc for a few minutes and the needle moved into the red showing a slight discharge.

I plugged in the Optimate once again and the charging needle moved into the green and held steady for a few minutes then moved back to the central position. I also tried this method with a standard 6 amp charger with the same effect.

I then took the cover off the Schaudt unit and plugged it in to the 240 volt supply. I then put a meter across the 12 volt output terminals - no voltage. I also checked that there was 240 volts going in to the transformer and there was. No output from any of the low voltage side of the transformer.

So to summarise I think that the charger unit is at fault and not the control unit above the hob. if I can find a replacement 7 amp charger heavy duty enough to charge the two batteries I think I will have solved the problem......


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I agree,from your testing it looks like the charger is faulty,I think that particular charger is now obsolete.

[email protected] caravan services who I linked to in my earlier post can normally supply a replacement equivalent charger.It may be just as cost effective to give them a ring and get a quote for one as I think they are not too expensive.


----------



## rainmanshaun (Apr 28, 2013)

WAK44 - I have had a very informative conversation with Alan at A & N Caravan services this morning who informed me that they no longer repair the LA110 unit as most of the electronic components will be close to or are at the end of their life so there is a more efficient replacement which i have ordered.

Alan has told me that for this week that i am going to be away I can use a normal car battery charger connected in to the 12 volt cables due to the fact that my Hymer was made in 1992 and the electronics are more basic and less likely to be damaged by the potentially higher voltages I.E. up to 20 volts.

Interestingly enough he also said that the Ring solar Panel that i have just bought may just be powerful enough to charge a mobile phone but will be fairly ineffective at charging one battery let alone 2! also if I do use it, it should be connected through a voltage regulator.

Thanks to all above for your help on this - this website is pure gold!

Cheers Shaun


----------



## rainmanshaun (Apr 28, 2013)

Just got back from our trip away and as we had no hook up we survived on the battery alone being very frugal with lighting at night so that we had enough power to run the water pump.

When we got back the new battery charger had been delivered from A & N Caravan Services. I fitted it last night and everything now seems to work fine.

The needle on the panel is now steady. The new charger has a three stage charge setting or a "float" setting so is pretty flexible and also has an on off switch at the back. There is also a cooling fan fitted inside which is a great feature so very pleased


----------

